# blog dedicated to Pet product reveiws



## amanda w (May 23, 2019)

Hi,
I've had a blog for awhile now and my customers often ask me for product recommendations. I was hoping you could give me some feedback on whether having a blog dedicated to pet product reviews would be beneficial or not? I would also like to sell pet treats through my website but only from my local pet treat bakery (my dog loves them!), I don't want to sell lots of products as I personally feel that the reviews would be much more beneficial but what do you think?  I'm torn between selling the treats or just doing the reviews! I'd be so grateful of your feedback!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There are so many review sites. What is your reason behind wanting to do another? 
If you think your local treat bakery is reliable and good, maybe promoting them might be the way forward. Are they aware of your plans?


----------

